# Adding a internal Harddrive to my Freebsd 11.2  P3 system



## mrredeyeflight (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi

I added a internal Hard drive to my Freebsd 11.2 p3.. I see the newly added hard drive when the system boots. When I look at  /var/run/dmesg.boot   from The Handbook 17.2 I dont see ada1, I do see the new drive as da1 ?  I don't see the new harddrive listed when I enter mount at the command prompt. Where is the newly installed harddrive listed as ada1 per the Handbook 17.2 Adding Disks? When I enter gpart show ada1  It no such geom: ada1  ?

Thank you


----------



## Nyantastic (Sep 28, 2018)

According to the FreeBSD handbook, da is "SCSI hard drives and USB storage devices" and ada is "SATA and IDE hard drives"


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Sep 28, 2018)

I have that thanks, The instructions dont work, Thas why I am posting this


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 28, 2018)

Try `sysctl kern.disks`, that should show you something. Or `gpart list`.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Sep 30, 2018)

When I enter gpart list I do not see the Newly added Hard drive listed ?


----------



## swegen (Sep 30, 2018)

That is because your disk is unpartitioned. Create a partition with `gpart create`. You can list your disks with `camcontrol devlist`.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 1, 2018)

I will try that thank you
I managed to create the partition and add the partiton alligned to 1 meg boundary.
Whem I try to get the new file system created om the new partition for da1. It gave me an error message after a while Errror mount volume, /media/.hal -MTAB message.  Do I need to update the /etc/fstab with the new hard drive info?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2018)

You need to format the filesystem _before_ you can mount it. See newfs(8).

Handbook: 17.2. Adding Disks


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 1, 2018)

I followed that step in the Handbook and it still does not work. newfs -U /dev/da1p1   I get the error message. I followed the steps in the handbook and it did not wotk. The Handbook says nothing about how to clear the error message "Cannot mount volume /media/.hal=mTAB"
The Handbook is not helpfull. Please don't referr me there.
I will try the freebsd news group. I think I can find a book on Freebsd. I will look there.
Posting here is almost no value. Thanks any way, I guess.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2018)

"It doesn't work" doesn't tell us much. If you want help you'll need to provide proper information, like the _exact_ error messages you are getting.



mrredeyeflight said:


> newfs -U /dev/da1p1 I get the error message.


_Which_ error message?


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 2, 2018)

SirDice said:


> "It doesn't work" doesn't tell us much. If you want help you'll need to provide proper information, like the _exact_ error messages you are getting.
> 
> 
> _Which_ error message?


Cannot mount volume /media/.hal=mTAB


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 2, 2018)

When I gpart show da1 It looks like the drive is corrupt


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2018)

mrredeyeflight said:


> Cannot mount volume /media/.hal=mTAB


This error message has nothing to do with the newfs(8) command.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 2, 2018)

I got that message just after I applied yte newfs command


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2018)

It's probably hald(8) that's constantly trying to mount it. You can turn it off temporarily or just ignore it.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 3, 2018)

When I try to  delete the partition  da1 using the gpart destroy command. I get the message gpart; Device busy? I can't seem to unmount the drive?
How do I unmount it if it's always busy? Please don't refer me to the handbook. It has not been any help so far.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

You can't remove a partition if it's mounted. You can't unmount a partition if it's in use. I often make the mistake of changing directories and have my current directory inside the filesystem I'm trying to unmount. This is easily overlooked, especially if you have opened multiple shells and trying to multitask.

So, make sure none of your shells are inside the filesystem you're trying to unmount. If it's still claiming to be "busy", look for applications that might be running and accessing that filesystem, fstat(1) is quite useful for this.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 5, 2018)

thank you.  I appreicate your help.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 5, 2018)

The DA1 hard drive I added, still shows as corrupted no matter how many times I try too recover it with gpart recover. The drive shows up in The Gnome Filemanager. When I try to copy a file to the new drive, I get an input/output error?


----------

